# My Growbox has been Built YaY !!!



## Kupunakane

Hello my friends, and a particular howdy to Stoney, RatherBBurnin, The StickyIcky, and Mutt not to mention bombbudpuffa: Thanks guys for the encouragement and the thoughts that I needed to complete my growbox. I think I just built a free standing walk in closet. Ha- Ha man this thing is huge.
   But then the size begins to make sense, and now I can see why I am glad I listened to ya all. You guys would have to know my situation medically if you really want to understand my motivation in this, anyways check this puppy out:View attachment RES01035.JPG
View attachment RES01040.JPG
View attachment RES01041.JPG


Now the question is do I white paint, use mirrored mylar or use foil ??? would love you guy's opinions and anyone elses for that matter.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Bubby

As far as I'm concerned, foil is a no no unless you're a trailer park boy. 
Between paint/mylar, I'd chose mylar.. partially because I'm messy when I paint, mostly because it's the best reflect material you can get. Where I'm from, you can only buy mylar in 25 or 50 foot rolls, so if you decide on mylar, see if you can talk the clerk into letting you buy only what you'll use.

Can't wait to see what kind of door handles you pick!


----------



## TheStickyIcky

Oh man! That thing is perfect. You did a great job from start to finish! Most people tend to go with the Mylar. But, I think it wouldn't be a problem to go with white paint and you could also paint the outside. Yeah, thats exactly what I was talking about with the doors. I'd like to have me one of those.


----------



## Runbyhemp

Very nice piece of handiwork :aok:


----------



## Kupunakane

Yeppers, I'm glad to be over the major work part of it cause for a few in there all I was thinking was this thing is just gonna make me hump-hump and hump. The dimentions are true, and yeah Bubby, the handles need to reflect in some small degree what I'm doing. I'm sure to come up with something. Hey StickyIcky you wouldn't believe the amount of room this thing takes up though, I'm almost thinking of moving into it and sell the house Ha-Ha. The double doors are going to be nice, but believe it or not I came that close to using a single door, bad move potential. Glad I listened to your comment about a good box. I'm thinking try the white paint, and worse case scenario is I lay the mylar over it. but still open on the idea. I'm gonna see what others think too.
   Yo Runby, thanks for the compliment my friend, but really credit needs to go out to some of the guys who listened to my ideas and then gave their thoughts based on experience, glad I listened. Gives me the idea when I start my grow I'm gonna follow the old adage, "twice the listening, and once the talking ya know ?
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## TheStickyIcky

Man, you need to take credit for that. That is a sure enough nice piece of craftsmanship. It looks like you did things the right way and you are definitely good with your hands. Wanna come over and help me out?  Yeah, your right about the paint, if you paint and dont like the results just mylar over it. Good luck with whatever you decide, bro.


----------



## Kupunakane

Sometimes,
   It's nice to hear a compliment, thanks guys !!!,   today I paint my brains out, decided to use a outdoor latex instead of an oil base, I don't need fumes around my plants, and speaking of plants soon- real soon.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looks great KK. Can't wait to see the final product filled with frosty ladies.  *


----------



## RatherBBurnin

Forget the Paint...

Just buy the mylar.. paint is only marginally cheaper then the mylar..and the mylar is well worth the money... you already went to the trouble to make a sick looking grow box.. dont cheap out now... 

Do you have intake and exhaust fans?????  intake cold air at the bottom.. exhaust near the top... you can use just normal bathroom fans.. or you can get inline duct fans, all this stuff you can get at home depot...


----------



## kindbudcocky

Hell yeah thats a nice box man!


----------



## MergeLeft

How about locks? Are you gonna put a padlock on her? Just in case you have nosy company... :angrywife:


----------



## Kupunakane

A Lock doth not a barrier make, or that's for honest people. I am going to lock it cause I have a daughter that doesn't need to go in there, and though she is very intelligent, and curious, I don't want her having a big looming question mark in her head, The world is rough enough for her to learn about, and I would still like to protect her as long as I can you know ? At this point the box is for all my expensive tools, even the electrical only says light to see to her.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Stoney Bud

It's looking great KingK. White paint works almost as well as mylar for reflectivity and is way easier to replace/repair if you whack a spot.

The paint needs to be FLAT white. I use BEHR Premium Plus "Ultra Pure White" No#1050.

My plants actually grow taller next to the walls because of the additional light reflection.

The difference between Mylar and paint is negligible in terms of reflectivity. The actual numbers are here on the site. I know I posted them at least once.

The DIY hydro system will work awesome in that grow space man.

Great job!!!


----------



## TheStickyIcky

You planning on Hydro or Soil grow KK?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

I recommend going with mylar. Instead of buying the rolls from hydro shops for a lot of money, I suggest buying some space/emergency blankets. They cost like $2 and are pretty big. Get yourself like 5 of those and you should be able to completely cover the inside from top to bottom with the blankets. They reflect around 90-95% of the light too which is great. 

What kind of ventilation is that baby going to have? Have you thought about the types of fans and odor control? 

Looks really damn nice dude. Big kudos on your handy work.


----------



## Stoney Bud

THIS POST IS NOW A "STICKY" IN THE "GROWROOM SETUP AND DESIGN" AREA. Please refer to it when needed.

HOW MUCH REFLECTIVITY DO DIFFERENT MATERIALS HAVE?

If you consider the total amount of light that hits your walls during a grow, it represents between 50% and 10% of available light, depending on plant height and the reflector used.

Of that reflected light, this is a chart showing what percentage of light is reflected by different materials.

If a flat white, high quality pure white paint is used, you can get as much as 93% reflectivity. The manufacturer can tell you the exact number for any given paint with one email.

Mylar that is undamaged and pristine will reflect at best, 95%. This 2% difference is negligible in plant applications.

Of course, this makes sense only if you use the proper white paint.

The advantage of paint is it's ease of replacement, and ease of use and care.

Keep in mind that all Mylars are not the same. Some Mylar, as shown by the below chart only reflect 90%. In that case, white paint would be superior.


----------



## Viracocha711

NICE BOX! I would go with Mylar, just because whjen you open that beautiful box up with your girls inside they would look amazing! But white paint would be good as well! 

Very nice, I had to say that twice!


----------



## RatherBBurnin

what was the approx cost in lumber to build that beauty anyway...


----------



## Kupunakane

Hey Thanks Heaps Guys,
  All the materials, wood, (1/2" cdx plywood + 2x4x8) hinges, and nails came out around $125.00  cheap for the years of turn around that I can get.
  But I must admit that cutting the sheets of cdx that measured 4' x 8' x 1/2"
 was a huge pain in the can, if you catch my drift. 
 After listening , studying and using a bit of common sense, my decision is to begin painting today. Here is why, I talked to a company rep that sells this reflective mylar in both 1mil, and 2 mil, all the way up to 6 mil. I Read the reflectivity charts on both. I already have 20 gallons of flat white latex so that talked to me, and the rep said that you really have to hang the mylar neatly to get the best reflectivity from it, and it allows heat to pass through it to be caught in the sandwiched section between wood and mylar. Now if you are restrained by budget then LaserKitten has it correct, The cost differences for the mirrored mylar verses space blankets is huge , but it's pretty much the same stuff ? go figuere. The space blankets are far more attainable and you wouldn't believe the winks I got when all I said was I wanted to build a solarium for my tomatoes, which I have done before. I tried looking at both home depot and menards and some nurseries/garden centers and you would think that no-one there had an education above the third grade, at least the ones I talked to. never heard of reflective , or mirrored mylar. So there it is, SIMPLE usually always works best.
   As for odor control and fan, this is what I picked up, A bathroom fan that is a whisper model and rated at 50 cfm, got it for $13.00 and will adjust with comp fans as needed. My place is a quad lvl so I chose to vent on north side of the house from the second floor, I have watched many a cold morning to see which way the breeze is the most predominate, and who keeps their places all buttoned up through out the summer, (you know running their a/c all the time. I am comfy with the venting decisions and have even figuered out light timing as far as on and off times. I think for odor, I'm lost, I have no idea as to control of hot air that smells pungent. So suggestions will be more than welcome.
  I am getting close to start up and man am I in a sweat, really can't wait to start dialing it all in, even got my water meter probe  Yayyyyy

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## RatherBBurnin

get two of those fans... or maybe three... im thinking of adding a third one to just blow air at my bulb.. to try and get the bulb as close as possible without burning..  but one intake.. one exhaust minimum..


----------



## Kupunakane

yeah, like I said can't wait to start the dialing in, i'm thinking yeah might need more than the one fan, but then where I have it it really stays pretty cool. But yeppers dude I am in total agreement
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## RatherBBurnin

Yea man.. fans are not only for temp... they also help by bringing in fresh air co2 that the plants need... without it they are eating stale crap all day.. instead of fresh clean air..


----------



## Kupunakane

Yep, I'm thinking I am going to learn a **** load of info, in the first couple of hours running the setup. What do you know personally about odor control. I got to thinking, the last thing I need is a K-9 unit driving up and down the streets and a dog going woof as they pass my place, not a good thing. Oh yeah another question for ya too, here it is, fall gets kinda chilly, not to mention winter, Do you need to pre heat the incoming air ? you know when it does turn cold ? because I'm thinking that it can't be good to hit your babys with a hard slap of cold air as it comes in through the vent holes.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## RatherBBurnin

Well Odor isnt really a huge problem until you get to flowering.. but you made that nice box.. once i make my carbon or charcoal filter ill post the DIY... but it can help get rid of the smell... as for the winter time... it really depends on how cold it  gets in your garage.... it might be a good thing and allow you to keep your light good and close.. or it could be too cold.. if it is too cold..a simple space heater or heated fan into some metal ducting into the room could solve the problem.. 

its really about the temp inside the grow room.. not soo much outside...


----------



## Stoney Bud

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> the last thing I need is a K-9 unit driving up and down the streets and a dog going woof as they pass my place


 
I want you to know I got a great laugh outta that one man. Why? Because I've worried about the same exact thing.

Cop driving by....dog starts whining....gets near my house....dog starts climbing on window that faces my house and barking....cop stopping.....

That's the stuff nightmares are made of.

Hehehe, hasn't happened yet. I know most of the people on my street and on a good night, you can smell weed from all over my entire neighborhood...a couple of them walk right down the street smoking a J.

Besides, if they give me too much trouble, I'll let Bammers and The Dink lose. The Dink is the fastest cat on the planet. He'd just keep a couple of feet in front of the dog until it died from frustration. hahahahahaha

All 30 of Bammers cat pounds might make a dog think twice. His upper and lower teeth are both an inch and a half long. That's three inches of cat teeth that move slightly faster than a sewing machine needle. Poor dog.


----------



## Kupunakane

WoW, I thought my cat had it all, Sheesh an inch and a half, well come to think of it yeah, seen my cat yawn out a few good stretchs and some those teeth up close, I just don't peeoo him off, and I throw him catnip, ( I swear he would love to roll his catnip), chows it big time, and NO I don't give him pot. I don't think he likes it anyways.
   Here it is, Sanded, Primed, and first coat for the inside is on, I'm seriously going to do this right, down to the last splinter. Maybe I'm too much of a perfectionist ya think ?  NAW, just believe in doing a good job, and I do have my thoughts on the harvest yeahhh.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Kupunakane

WoW, I thought my cat had it all, Sheesh an inch and a half, well come to think of it yeah, seen my cat yawn out a few good stretchs and some those teeth up close, I just don't peeoo him off, and I throw him catnip, ( I swear he would love to roll his catnip), chows it big time, and NO I don't give him pot. I don't think he likes it anyways.
   Here it is, Sanded, Primed, and first coat for the inside is on, I'm seriously going to do this right, down to the last splinter. Maybe I'm too much of a perfectionist ya think ?  NAW, just believe in doing a good job, and I do have my thoughts on the harvest yeahhh.Sh100046a.jpg
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## TheStickyIcky

Looks great thus far.


----------



## Stoney Bud

Yikes KingK,

It never occurred to me to warn you not to paint the bottom a reflective color. The reflection of light to the undersides of the leaf is NOT something you want to do. The plant will think other plants are encroaching on it's territory and will sprint for the sky. This makes the plant s-t-r-e-t-c-h really bad.

Some black plastic across the bottom with not only prevent this from happening, but also make it easy to collect fallen leaf and pistils for your shake bag.


----------



## MergeLeft

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Besides, if they give me too much trouble, I'll let Bammers and The Dink lose. The Dink is the fastest cat on the planet. He'd just keep a couple of feet in front of the dog until it died from frustration. hahahahahaha
> 
> All 30 of Bammers cat pounds might make a dog think twice. His upper and lower teeth are both an inch and a half long. That's three inches of cat teeth that move slightly faster than a sewing machine needle. Poor dog.


 
At last, a practical reason for all the $$$$ I've spent keeping up my herd of cats. My tom Felix (yeah, not original- he moved here from somebody who wasn't feeding him to his satisfaction) used to terrorize the dawgs real good. Saw him standing across the street, watching the world go by. Homely hunting hound in the zone who barks at everything, trees cats, squirrels, chases cars- but she saw Felix sitting there and takes a 15' detour out into the street, then back in on the other side. 

This growbox is looking do beautiful! You must be having a great time, becuz it shows that you're thinking of everything & doing a super quality job. Keep going like you're going and it will be great!


----------



## Viracocha711

The box looks awesome! And thanks Stoney for your warning not use reflective mat under the plant...I was gonna do that, I guess I will not!


----------



## bunkin2

aay kingk.
great job! i built a 3 x 5, 4' tall in a shed. another smaller 2 x 4, 4' tall in another shed. the 1000w light sheild sits a-top the box with a firm fit to the hole. painted white in both. i found that paint is easier to install. mylar can be a hassle later which you don't want with that size box (room). paint *everything* inside, you need to deside on the floor. i painted mine and all is well. but mixed opinions give you the option.
for fans i use comp fans in the larger box. 1 in rear bottom left corner and 2 out the top on each side of the light sheild. the smaller box, i found four inch fans at wal-mart which i like alot. one in the bottom left side, one out the top-back on the other side of the light. GREAT JOB and size!  VENTING FUMES.........  duct peices found at homedepot will do the job. 6 inch stretchable tubing. looks 2 ft. long until you pull it. it then stretches and bends up to 8 ft.. easy duct connectors are in the same isle. you can vent it to the outside easily.
well dude, start germinating process and paint that baby today. in september sometime you'll be glad you took the time to do it all RIGHT!

EVERYDAY'S A HOLIDAY!


----------



## usandthem

How big is your box and how much of what type of lights are you planning on? Soil or hydro? My hempbuddy Cowboy (aka Tristan the Cat) loves to check on our "babies" but he wouldn't be much help if Leo brought his puppy to visit. Usandthem from where the grass is blue


----------



## Buju

Viracocha711 said:
			
		

> The box looks awesome! And thanks Stoney for your warning not use reflective mat under the plant...I was gonna do that, I guess I will not!


 
Yes, thanks Stoney. I too was going to do that.

Looks good, KK


----------



## Stoney Bud

Viracocha711 said:
			
		

> The box looks awesome! And thanks Stoney for your warning not use reflective mat under the plant...I was gonna do that, I guess I will not!


 


			
				T-Bone73 said:
			
		

> Yes, thanks Stoney. I too was going to do that.
> 
> Looks good, KK


 
Lot's of people don't know that. I thought I would share it. I read an entire study on it once about a year or so ago. Pretty interesting. Nature has made this happen so that if another plant gets too close and starts blocking sunlight, the encroaching plant reflects light from it's leaves upward on the plant next to it. That in turn make the first plant grow faster and taller to get ahead of the other plant.

Nature is so cool.


----------



## Dewayne

Great job KK! It looks awesome, i can't wait to see that box full of ladies =) Once again great job and you deserve all the credit you recieve. Congrats!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pot Belly

Very nice tool box KK. Way to grow bro. The perfect set-up for growing you got. :cool2:


----------



## Cook_

KK just to address the smells of plants look up a seller on ebay carbon air scrubber or better yet just type it in the search


----------



## Kupunakane

Hey there Cook,
  Thanks Heaps the timing is perfect, and you hit it right on the mark

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## screwdriver

Hello, KingKahuuna, just stopped by to see the cabinet. Is that for multiple chambers or single gigantic flowering chamber?:hubba:


----------



## Kupunakane

Hey thanks you guys,
  I do like hearing the great advice. If I remember correctly,  the size of the growbox is  3'6"  Deep x  5' Wide x 6'6" Tall.  I suppose I could grow some tall sativa in there, but the sativas get way taller than that. I think I will stick with indicas and maybe some great crosses that I just gotta have ya know.
  I wonder how long mj can be stored and still keep it sweetness ? I have never had it around long enough to see, LOL cause I would love to really have the time to grow many strains that I have read about. Someday I think maybe to develope my own signature strain, but you gotta be good to slide in with that kind of company ya know ?
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## verikia

Looks good man. Cant wait to see the whole thing up an running.


----------



## TheStickyIcky

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Hey thanks you guys,
> Someday I think maybe to develope my own signature strain, but you gotta be good to slide in with that kind of company ya know ?
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna



Hey man, wanna smoke some of this King Kahuna? Its the BOMB.


----------



## Kupunakane

OK,
 Today I finished up the wiring in of the lights, and the thermostat control and the vent fan. Need to finish darkening the floor of the box, but then I should be up and flying, later down the road I will duct in the carbon filter if I can find a good setup. Anybody have some thoughts as to filters ?
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Stoney Bud

Man oh man, KingK, I can't wait to see that grow area up and running! You've done the very thing I've suggested to so many people; You've taken your time, investigated the possibilities, designed your grow area with every aspect of the grow and created an area that your plants will thrive in for years.

Have you decided on what strain you'll grow in the new area to break it in?

Lot's of GREEN MOJO to you man !!!


----------



## Kupunakane

Well except for the bottom of the growbox, I'm up and running, here are a few pics, sorry they aren't better. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=29732&stc=1&d=1184872548
SH100257.JPGhttp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=29731&stc=1&d=1184872451
SH100256.JPG

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Kupunakane

I'm still very concerned about the lighting. I currently have 4-48" full spectrum lights, but have a lot of difficulty with figuering out the total lumens. Each light is a 40 watt, but again I'm not sure that this will be enough. 
   I'm going to try Blue Mystic, 2 plants and Shiva Shanti 2 plants for my first grow. Seeds are always available, so nothing to lose. I just don't want males, but I'm already collecting that Good Green MoJo, Thanks for that to Stony Bud
 By the way, I noticed that the flouro fixtures said not to hard mount the fixures, but I placed 2 on the sides to throw even more light, anyone got the take on this ?? I did pull a bulb on each so running only 1 bulb in each of the two side fixures.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Stoney Bud

If you can post the exact bulb information for me, I'll get the lumen information for you.

The exact code numbers for the bulbs and who made them.

Each bulb manufacturer has a website that lists all the data about each of their bulbs.

That side lighting really won't do anything for you man, and the plants may see it as competition and it could cause increased inter-nodal length.

It's really better for the plant if you give all of it's lighting from the top and get as close to 5,000 lumens per/sq ft as you can.


----------



## Kupunakane

Sounds really good to me. I was thinking about removing the side tubes and then replace the center hanger with a four tube that's not so heavy.  I've read so much about lighting, but the equalizer is the greenback, (sigh). If I drop out the side tubes it greatly uncomplicates the setup also. I would be able to part with 2-timers, a surge protecter. 
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Pot Belly

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> It's really better for the plant if you give all of it's lighting from the top and get as close to 5,000 lumens per/sq ft as you can.


 
Right on - Question though, should a third dimension be taken into account? Is there a rule of thumb for volume? The lumens cover the canopy square footage, but the light penetration through the canopy depth is not factored in. What is your experience? 

King, your box is great - would love your height. Keep on:aok:


----------



## Kupunakane

You Know it is a funny thing how it all works together, the right amounts of shade for a percentage of the plant, I wonder about these led's and what all could be done there ya know ? Picture yourself adjusting a 12 arm Led flexomatic, and sticking in a couple of lights to the interier of the plant, personally I think that would be awsome, but got to wait untill it happens.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Stoney Bud

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Right on - Question though, should a third dimension be taken into account? Is there a rule of thumb for volume? The lumens cover the canopy square footage, but the light penetration through the canopy depth is not factored in. What is your experience?
> 
> King, your box is great - would love your height. Keep on:aok:


 
I read a lot of reference to "light penetration" on MJ. It's not necessary to consider. A plant will naturally fill any space that is open with leaf. On a perfect crop, your canopy will cover the entire crop and allow almost no penetration of light. That's fine. The light isn't used only on the exact spot it hits. That's a very popular misunderstanding of new growers.

THE ENTIRE PLANT USES ALL OF THE LIGHT THAT HITS THE CANOPY.

"Light penetration" is baloney. As soon as someone tells you it matters, ignore the rest of what you hear from them. They obviously don't know what they're talking about, or they're trying to sell you something.


----------



## TheStickyIcky

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I read a lot of reference to "light penetration" on MJ. It's not necessary to consider. A plant will naturally fill any space that is open with leaf. On a perfect crop, your canopy will cover the entire crop and allow almost no penetration of light. That's fine. The light isn't used only on the exact spot it hits. That's a very popular misunderstanding of new growers.
> 
> THE ENTIRE PLANT USES ALL OF THE LIGHT THAT HITS THE CANOPY.
> 
> "Light penetration" is baloney. As soon as someone tells you it matters, ignore the rest of what you hear from them. They obviously don't know what they're talking about, or they're trying to sell you something.



Then why don't lower level buds get as big as the top buds that get direct light and aren't shaded by foliage.

Serious question. Not being a smartalleck.


----------



## Stoney Bud

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Then why don't lower level buds get as big as the top buds that get direct light and aren't shaded by foliage.


 
Easy answer.

The growth hormones created by the plant are directed almost totally to the top growth of the plant. It's natures method of ensuring propagation of the species. The further from the ground the seeds are, the more chance of them spreading further from the plant. This is true for almost all species of plant. The MJ plant spends very little of it's precious growth hormones to the lower areas of the plant.

It has absolutely NOTHING to do with the light.


----------



## bunkin2

i thought i had a nice box. 2 of them for that matter. your craftmanship is impecable. nice work. your ladies will love you for the home you built for them. and those ladies won't talk back.
mylar? paint? i would do the paint. large box! i did it and am happy with results. black tar paper for the floor. you can remove it and cut a new piece anytime. my floors get a little wet, dirty (soil grow) at times.
yes, mylar is the ultimate reflector but probably would hassle you in the end. try paint (flat latex white).
again, great job & most of all happy growing.


----------



## TheStickyIcky

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Easy answer.
> 
> The growth hormones created by the plant are directed almost totally to the top growth of the plant. It's natures method of ensuring propagation of the species. The further from the ground the seeds are, the more chance of them spreading further from the plant. This is true for almost all species of plant. The MJ plant spends very little of it's precious growth hormones to the lower areas of the plant.
> 
> It has absolutely NOTHING to do with the light.



Have any studies or articles on this? Or what would I search to get this information? Not doubting you, I would just like to know more. I just don't see how LST can trick the plant into thinking all those tops are actually *THE* top. I thought it worked be making all of your budsites come to the top and getting direct light.


----------



## Stoney Bud

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Have any studies or articles on this?


 
There are a zillion of them. Just look around for them. Basic plant biology, MJ biology, MJ grow manuals, MJ specialty manuals....

On the net alone, you'll find hours of reading on "Growth Hormones" in reference to MJ.


----------



## Pot Belly

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> On a perfect crop, your canopy will cover the entire crop and allow almost no penetration of light. That's fine. The light isn't used only on the exact spot it hits. That's a very popular misunderstanding of new growers.
> 
> THE ENTIRE PLANT USES ALL OF THE LIGHT THAT HITS THE CANOPY.
> 
> "Light penetration" is baloney.


 
*Thanks Stoney:aok: *

That answered my question.


----------



## Kupunakane

This is a radical change for me,
   I am such a uber noober at growing indoors, but I did love firing up the box, and getting everything running. 
  One of the advantages that I have in growing is that for many a year I have been into growing fruit tree's and exotics like orchids, and african violets, and ferns. Trees I get to practice my grafting techniques on and the orchids are great for identifying variety's and cross breeding, and ferns are propegated through spores, (there's a challenge for ya).
  My next big grafting will be a peach onto a quince, If I get it to take and it doesn't end up sterile then I hope my peaches will be great.
  I can't help but wonder how much pleasure would we find if we could be working together on some great experiments, and taste the results together.
Hey thanks for the compliment Bunkin 2 it is appreciated. 
   Stoney I am off to go check on those light suggestions, what spectrum do you get with the Hortilux 600 ?
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Stoney Bud

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Stoney I am off to go check on those light suggestions, what spectrum do you get with the Hortilux 600 ?
> KingKahuuna


 
Their high-output one. They only have one that I know of.

Try "LU600S/HTL/EN"


----------



## bunkin2

hello there KingKahuuna.
i'm not an expert by all means. some of these fella's here forgot more then i know most likely. but i do know a little about lighting. from learning right here and use myself of what i learned.
your side lights seem like a great idea but remember, you don't want your light under any of your grow. same theory as a dark floor. so reflection don't light the underneath of the grow. just a thought as your grow gets taller later on.
about a lamp "light" suggestion. on top of your box cut a hole the same size as your shield. get a sturdy good shield. they hav'em with duct work to cool them. mine is 14 x 19 inches. fit the shield into the hole and keep the top of the shield up out of your box. this is good for several reasons. heat control, space, and air to the bulb & bulb vents out. it works perfect for my boxes and i think it will with yours. hanging with chains you can lower it into the box if nessesary. keep the piece you cut in case you do lower your light inside you can cover the hole. with your contracting skills i think you know what to do. not at all nessesary to lower 600 watt HPS i suggest.
the light i use is 600w high output super HPS. designed specially for plant growth. brighter then standard HPS lamps. increased violet and blue spectrum engineered to enhance natural plant growth. creates a more correct balance of red & blue/violet energy for increased photosynthesis. a high output and adjusted spectrum delivers superior performance. 95,000 lumens. 600 watt high output super HPS from www.growbright.com. i bought from www.hgtsupply.com 1-866-710-grow. my opinion is; all you need is the 600 watt system. go grow bro. good luck.


----------



## Kupunakane

Thanks for that advice Bunkin 2,
   Your thoughts are appreciated more than you know.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Pot Belly

* KingKahuna.........*

How is your box and lighting coming along?  Curious what you decided to use for lighting.  You have got the perfect set-up bro.


----------



## Kupunakane

Hey there Pot Belly,
  I pretty much made up my mind to go with a 600w Hortilux, but I want to settle the idea of what to use when vegging, and then what to use when flowering. Seems to be a lot of different thoughts on this. I need to find out if the 600 can be used for both ?
How are you doing bro, and what's growing ?
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Stoney Bud

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> I pretty much made up my mind to go with a 600w Hortilux


 
Halide? HPS? If it's an HPS, it'll work very fine for both vegging and flowering.


----------



## Pot Belly

*Good choice on the fixture KingK.....*

I would go with the hortilux 600 HPS with your set-up. Will give you 5,429 lumens / sq ft..........

Just switched from MH to HPS for vegging. I am trying an experiment to see if the extra reds while vegging will help induce earlier flowering when switched to 12/12.

The only thing I would suggest for you is to create some small space with 24 HR lighting for a mother and couple of clones. It just eliminates the extra steps in sowing seeds, sexing, extra wasted time, etc.....

A shelf that would give about 18" of clearance would be enough for your needs. Could divide that and create a separate unlit compartment next to it for misc. growing goods so all "stuff" is tucked away when the doors are closed and secured. I think you would still have enough height for plenty of grow, IMHO.


----------

